# Betta throwing up food?



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm started a new thread b/c I thought it would get more exposure than my 14-page on-going saga (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=242714.)

Long story short, I have a betta who has very, very bad fin rot and probable SBD. He no longer swims. He's in about 2 inches of water for breathing and eating purposes.

The last week or so he would go after his pellet, eat it and then either the next morning or later that day I would find the pellets (whole or in pieces) regurgitated in the tank (at least that's what I assume is happening). He hasn't pooped in a while so I'm guessing he's not digesting his food.

Any thoughts?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

They don't throw it up but spit it back out usually if it's too large for them. What food are you feeding?

Since using NLS both Betta Formula (1mm) and Grow formula (.5mm), none of my fish have ever spit their food back up because it's small enough for them to eat it easily.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Stress is a very common cause for fish to spit food out too.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

GBS i am very sorry he didn't get better despite all your efforts  And for everyone i just want to say, there is another thread that about 14 pages

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=242714

...we (including LittleBlueFishlets)were trying to figure out what is wrong with the little guy . He already was treated with Kanaplex for i think 3-4 rounds, or 5. Little guy sick from the 08/13 . And i think we tried the salt treatment too. So i think he is very sick for the long time and just not getting better even after medications . Just want to throw more information here....so you know that the size of the food unfortunately not the problem here. He has some serious internal and probably external problems going on . He survived for the long time and been treated ,but never got back to normal himself, but still eating.Now he can't probobly digest the food...which is something new that he is experiencing, since i think a few days ago. GBS i don't remember ,did you tried frozen blood worms? Sorry everyone and GBS that i just throw all this information, but it is very important in order to figure out what is going on with him, i think.


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks *Anhel123*. I was just trying to simplify things for folks without getting bogged down in Mo's long, long history which, while I know is important, it's almost too much to recall. 

He seemed "ate" a pellet this evening and got a 100% water change. I'm fairly certain I'll see the pellet regurgitation in the tank tomorrow morning.

Other than that he's status quo.

Thanks again for recapping for folkd.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I think you can try Epsom salt. I don't think its a good idea to treat him again. I think you treated him for rounds of kanaplex?
Let us know how he doing please.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

GBS how its going?


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

ANHEL123 said:


> GBS how its going?


No change. I don't know if that's good or bad. :-? Thanks.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I know you tried Epsom salt and multiple rounds of Kanaplex.... Did you ever try an antiparasitical, such as the combination of metronidazole and praziquantel? (This is found in products like API General Cure.)


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

I have not but will put getting to the store to get some on my to-do list. Thank you.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

How is he doing?


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

No change. He still eats. It's like I'm practically "spoon" feeding him though. He tries but often misses so it takes a lot of patience for both of us to eat. He's clearly hunger and eager to eat it's just so hard for him to balance and catch his food and all his efforts exhaust him.

Here are 3 photos of him taken in the past month or so. I don't think his fins are any better but are they any/a lot worse? 

Nov. 21









Nov. 26









Today:









You can really see the black fin edges in the photos. Moreso than in person :-(


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow not even sure what to say. Both of you have a lot of patience. Thank you from him and from me for doing it.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Did you ever try an antiparasitical combination such as metronidazole/praziquantel (found in API General Cure, etc)? Did you ask Sakura8 for her advice? (I think I suggested contacting her, in your other thread?)


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Boy, he's really hanging in there, and probably because of all the TLC your giving him. Tough little guy


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Did you ever try an antiparasitical combination such as metronidazole/praziquantel (found in API General Cure, etc)? Did you ask Sakura8 for her advice? (I think I suggested contacting her, in your other thread?)


I actually went to PetSmart looking for General Cure but, of course, they were all out. 

I haven't yet asked Sakura. I'll get right on that.

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi GBS. So, just to make sure I've got the story straight: Mo has had this fin rot since August and he's been treated with both kinds of salts, Maracyn 2, and Kanaplex. 

In this instance, I agree with LittleBlue that perhaps one of the underlying causes of his problems is parasitic in nature. Many external parasites attack the fins, leaving open wounds that then get secondary bacterial infections (the fin rot). A severe parasitic infection can also go internal and cause damage to the organs, which would account for his malaise. 

There is a combination of meds you can use that is very strong and may help but it may also stress him out so it's up to you to decide if he's strong enough to take it. You use Kanaplex, API Furan-2, and General Cure all at once. The Kanaplex would target the internal infection, the Furan-2 would target the fin rot, and the General Cure would target any possible internal and external parasites that are causing the secondary bacterial infections.

Otherwise, I would suggest using just General Cure for now, if you can find it. I'm reluctant to treat with Kanaplex on its own again since it didn't seem effective by itself. If you want to try Maracyn 2 again, you can but be aware that it loses its effectiveness in waters that have pH over 7.2 and that it can cause kidney damage. 

I also suggest putting him in 1 tsp of AQ salt per gallon for now. 

Keep us updated and let us know if you can find the General Cure. Otherwise, perhaps arrangements can be made to get some to you.


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for replying back. 

I'm off tomorrow and will try another store for the General Cure. I think he might be too fragile to handle the 3 at once (although this fish has proven me wrong many, many times).

I'll try the aquarium salt again. Should I use that in conjuction with the General Cure?

Do you think there is any hope this poor fish can swim and act like a fish again or is he resigned to a life of laying on the bottom of a tank of 2 inches of water while struggling to eat?

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I think that if you can treat the underlying condition, then his body will try to heal itself. For example, if the problem is caused by parasites, and you cure the parasites problem, then his immune system can start to work on healing his fins, etc.....

The fact that he's still eating is good. It means that he's getting some nutrition, and is fighting to live.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, you can use the General Cure with aquarium salt and yes to what LittleBlue said.


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

Third store was the charm. I finally found General Cure and just put him in the treated water.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

good luck, keep us updated.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

How's he doing?


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

No change. He'll be in the treated water 4 days tomorrow which is when I do a partial water change and retreat. It's so hard to know if I'm dosing it correcty. It's a guessing game, really. 

He's still eating and not stressing so while I don't think he's so any signs of real improvement, he's also no worse.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

For dosing the meds.... Does one tablet treats 10 gal of water? If so:

1) Dissolve 1 tablet in a gallon of water.
2) Using a measuring cup: Measure out about 13 ounces of the treated water.
3) Put the 13 ounces of treated water into a 1 gal container. Fill the container with water. Add conditioner..... Use this container for his water changes.

This will provide the proper dosage of medication for him.


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, however, the General Cure is in powder form. Actually, all the medicines I have are in powdered form.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

But isn't it still one packet per 10 gallons of water? Just dissolve one packet in a gallon of water, then follow the same directions.


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

Sometimes I'm not so smart  Yes, you're correct. I will try your approach tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I went through and read the 14 page thread, this one and a couple of others and fell in love with little Mo. How is he doing? Such a little fighter and such a great owner. We're all rooting for the two of you!


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

Melodica said:


> I went through and read the 14 page thread, this one and a couple of others and fell in love with little Mo. How is he doing? Such a little fighter and such a great owner. We're all rooting for the two of you!


 
Aww. Thank you. He is a special little guy.

However, there has been no change in his condition.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

bump


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Well.... "no change" may mean that his body is still trying to fight off whatever is causing this. Are you still using the General Cure?


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, I'm still using the General Cure. Should I not be?


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's the little guy today:










Part of me thinks the fin rot is improving. The other part of me thinks it's just wishful thinking.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

GBS said:


> Here's the little guy today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just went back and looked at your older pic of him, and I have to say, his fin rot HAS improved. At least IMO. His color looks a little better, too. I know it's probably difficult, but try not to get discouraged!

Are you still 'spoon feeding' him? Or can he eat on his own now?

It must be a bit of a job caring for him, but it does show. You've kept him alive this long, where many people would have given up. Your an amazing caregiver!!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, keep using it. I was just checking....

Go with your instinct. If you feel something is improving, it probably is. 

It's great that he's still eating. As futbol1 said, you've done an amazing job with him.


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

I come with the sad news that Mo Hawkins has passed. He fought long and hard for 5 months. He was a great fish. One of a kind, I think.

I want to thank you all for your help and advice and encouragement over the past 5 months. I don't think he would have lived as long as he did if not for you guys.

:BIGweepy:


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry, GBS. He really fought hard. And you tried *everything* for him. 

SIP Mo Hawkins.....


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am sorry, GBS He was tough guy so are you. He is thankful for everything you did for him. If not you he would not live that long.
If you will get another betta make sure you disinfect the tank.


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

ANHEL123 said:


> I am sorry, GBS He was tough guy so are you. He is thankful for everything you did for him. If not you he would not live that long.
> If you will get another betta make sure you disinfect the tank.



Thank you. You were always so kind to ask about him. I really do miss him. I think bc a good deal of the past 3 months he required a lot of my attention, I feel a bit of a void.

In the spring I think I'll get another fish. I'll probably just buy a new tank bc I'm afraid of the one I have.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mo. I haven't ever posted on your thread, but I kept up to date with your postings after futbol1 suggested I look at your thread. I have had a sick boy lately, so you and Mo's fight has really helped me to stay positive. You did so much for him, and you were an excellent caregiver. Mo was very lucky to have you.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

Aww, poor Mo. I'm so sorry. He was a fighter and a very special boy. Like Sammy said, he was very lucky to have such a great owner who cared for him.


----------



## GBS (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for all your love and heard work!


----------

